

Why programmers in the far future will be almost all women. - amichail

As computers and programming languages become more sophisticated and AI-like, programming a computer will become more like teaching a human.<p>And teaching is something that mostly interests women today.<p>So one would expect that programmers in the far future will be almost all women.
======
bilbo0s
Guys . . .

The hope is that you won't need programmers in the far future!

------
sophacles
I think you have it backwards:

As computers and programming languages become more sophisticated and AI-like,
programming a computer will become more like teaching a human.

And programming is something that mostly interests men today.

So one would expect that teachers in the far future will be almost all men.

~~~
amichail
If programming in the far future is more like teaching humans, why would men
still be interested?

------
MaysonL
In the far future, programming will work the other way around.

